# Should I suspend my Eoi invite-Please advise



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

Hi All,
Posting a few queries with the hope that someone can advise and help.
Firstly as a background,currently I am in Australia in a WP457 VISA and not married yet.Recently in april 2017 I have applied for PR by filing my eoi with 65 points as single and i am expecting an invite in another 2-3 weeks from now.However there has been some changes in circumstances for which i need some genuine advise.

1)My marriage has been fixed and scheduled to happen this december.So I am bit confused as if i get an invite now,i wud need to apply for PR now and wud be gettin a visa grant by october 2017.Then i wud have to apply a partner visa which would be 7000 AUD and will be taking a lot of time to process which would result in me and my wife staying separately till she gets the visa.

2)If I plan to suspend my eoi after getting an invite,to apply along with my wife after marriage in January 2018,will I be able to do it or will i have to reapply with a new EOI in jan 2018 again

3)If i apply in jan along with my wife together some of my friends are saying that she would not be getting a PR as we will be newly married and there are some rules of gettin a dependent PR after 2 yr.Is it true?

4)If I ignore the invite which will be coming in 2-3 weeks,will it have any impact to my application and any future invites as my eoi will be suspended?

Can anyone advise on these points and help with my decision making.Many thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> Posting a few queries with the hope that someone can advise and help.
> Firstly as a background,currently I am in Australia in a WP457 VISA and not married yet.Recently in april 2017 I have applied for PR by filing my eoi with 65 points as single and i am expecting an invite in another 2-3 weeks from now.However there has been some changes in circumstances for which i need some genuine advise.
> 
> ...



You can suspend the EOI and reactivate the same after marriage

You will get an invite as per your seniority 
So if you apply in Jan most probably it will not be processed for atleast 3/4 months

Because of many sham marriages for PR , Immigration departments worldwide tend to look at newlyweds suspiciously 

It's much easier to get a 457 dependant visa, so bring her with you to Australia after marriage and gather the evidence of living together to prove that your relationship is real

If the CO asks you for additional evidence for genuine relationship, you will be able to provide the same

Cheers


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

With respect to question 2, you can't suspend an EOI once you get invited. It has to be done before getting an invite.

You can suspend your EOI and reactivate it when you are ready. Your EOI date stays the same.


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> Posting a few queries with the hope that someone can advise and help.
> Firstly as a background,currently I am in Australia in a WP457 VISA and not married yet.Recently in april 2017 I have applied for PR by filing my eoi with 65 points as single and i am expecting an invite in another 2-3 weeks from now.However there has been some changes in circumstances for which i need some genuine advise.
> 
> ...


Please dont suspend ur eoi..visa for dependent is just aud 1800..also it wont take much time to process..even if there's is delay. You can apply for tourist visa for ur wife which takes 1 month to process n they can stay in aus for 6 months

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## toandkpro (Jan 4, 2015)

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> Posting a few queries with the hope that someone can advise and help.
> Firstly as a background,currently I am in Australia in a WP457 VISA and not married yet.Recently in april 2017 I have applied for PR by filing my eoi with 65 points as single and i am expecting an invite in another 2-3 weeks from now.However there has been some changes in circumstances for which i need some genuine advise.
> 
> ...


It will be more difficult to get invitations next year and your occupation might be removed at anytime. If you plan to stay in AUS, you should get PR ASAP, and then your wife's visa later.


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

Why do you want to suspend your EOI? Do you mean you want to include your wife in the PR application so that both of you will be granted a PR at the same time?

If this is the case, I remember you need to provide 'migrating dependent information' or something like that when submitting EOI. Did you do that in your EOI?

Even if you suspend your EOI and unsuspend it later on, the information won't change. When you get invited and apply for a PR visa, it is better to keep everything same as you claimed in your EOI. I do not know the risk of adding a secondary applicant thereafter. 

PS: If you and your partner has been living together for more than 12 months, you have no problem in applying visa together. Marriage is not mandatory.


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can suspend the EOI and reactivate the same after marriage
> 
> You will get an invite as per your seniority
> So if you apply in Jan most probably it will not be processed for atleast 3/4 months
> ...


Thanks mate,is it true dat i cannot suspend my eoi once i get an invite?


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

seanzyc said:


> Why do you want to suspend your EOI? Do you mean you want to include your wife in the PR application so that both of you will be granted a PR at the same time?
> 
> If this is the case, I remember you need to provide 'migrating dependent information' or something like that when submitting EOI. Did you do that in your EOI?
> 
> ...



is it?but i had heard dat we can do any modifications dat wont change overall points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aviator505 said:


> Thanks mate,is it true dat i cannot suspend my eoi once i get an invite?


You cannot suspend it as long as the invite is valid I.e. 60 days from the invite
Once the invite has lapsed after 60 days, you can withdraw or suspend the EOI

Cheers


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

*NSW and VIC under 190 subclass*



newbienz said:


> You can suspend the EOI and reactivate the same after marriage
> 
> You will get an invite as per your seniority
> So if you apply in Jan most probably it will not be processed for atleast 3/4 months
> ...


Hello,

WIll there be any problem if I suspend my VIC EOI under subclass 190 as I want to be nominated from NSW (subclass 190)?

ANy suggestion would be a great help.

Thanks!!


----------

